

Ask HN: Secure Alternatives to Dropbox - minm

Please provide us with your recommendations<p>Consolidating suggestions here:<p>1. http://www.tonido.com/<p>2. http://owncloud.org/<p>3. https://www.aerofs.com/<p>4. http://www.bitcasa.com/<p>5. https://spideroak.com/<p>6. http://www.sparkleshare.org
======
mb_72
<http://spideroak.com/faq/> = cross-platform, client-side encryption /
decryption note for clarify - not associated with Spideroak in anyway, just a
happy home user (100GB) and I've introduced it at work (2GB free account).
Considered and rejected were google drive (privacy concerns), and I've moved
away from Carbonite (also for privacy reasons).

------
rarrrrrr
Cofounder of SpiderOak here. We started in 2007, have always supported all
platforms, and have a zero knowledge privacy policy about encryption of
customer data. Looking at stored customer data is very boring for our
sysadmins because they can't see anything on the server except sequentially
numbered encrypted data blocks.

Also, you can backup/sync/share arbitrary folders.

------
beagle3
SparkleShare is something you host yourself, and uses a git backend (or its
own). So it is as secure as you can manage it. (or secure as you can keep the
keys with smudge/clean encryption filters).

Alternatively, use a git provider such as github as a backend - I'm not sure
"secure" is the right description, though, if you do that.

------
urza
I am looking into dropbox alternatives, and from the above I chose to try
owncloud and aeorofs.

1\. Tonido is out of the game, because the file syncing is limited (2 GB) so
it is useless for me.

2\. OwnCloud looks very good. I am going to try it..

3\. AeroFS - In theory what I need (but unlike onwcloud is not open source)
but in reality the experience was terrible - sometimes it didnt sync my files
for no apparent reason, sometimes it eats too much memory.. I didnt like the
experience very much..

4\. Bitcasa seems too magical, I dont know how it works, I dont trust it..

5\. Spideroak looks just like another dropbox, dont need that..

6\. Sparkleshare is good idea, but using GIT as syncing mechanism means that
it is not suitable for media files, so it is out of game for me..

So my hopes are with OwnCloud :)

------
pwmq
What aspect of security are you referring to or do you just mean overall?

I have been using mediacloud ( <http://mediacloud.cc/> ) for the past few
months and I've been very impressed with it. They have built-in file
acceleration to give you the maximum upload speeds your network allows. I've
been using it to upload files anywhere from 1mb to 20gb and have never had a
problem.

As for security I know they use AES256 SSL, but again, am not sure which
aspect of security you are interested in.

------
sreitshamer
<http://www.filosync.com> Planning to be ready for beta testing by August 24.
On-premise version available.

------
drKarl
Bitcasa? AeroFS? (Both currently in Beta, the former in public beta, the
latest in private beta).

------
pjnewton
Any HIPAA compliant Dropbox alternatives out there?

~~~
_delirium
It looks like there's a third-party product built on top of Dropbox that is
HIPAA compliant: [http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/15/dropbox-tigertext-
announce-...](http://techcrunch.com/2012/07/15/dropbox-tigertext-announce-
partnership-users-can-send-files-with-expiration-dates-remotely-revoke-
access/)

~~~
pjnewton
Thanks, I'll check it out. This could solve a big problem for me!

------
shamster
Microsoft live mesh

~~~
minm
Is it not skydrive now?

------
op4
owncloud?

~~~
minm
Can we run owncloud in windows? Looks interesting. Thanks

------
dcguy
I recommend Tonido. You can do private sync without relying on online cloud
storage systems like dropbox and drive.

~~~
minm
Looks interesting. Thanks for the suggestion

------
baritalia
getcloudapp.com? I've been using it since the very start, never experienced
any problems. Native Mac app, alternatives for Windows and as well free apps
for all iOS deviced. Couldn't ask for more, really.

------
robinsegg
Googledrive?

~~~
minm
How it is more secure than dropbox?

